# Aloe Vera and leopard geckos?



## trw (Mar 2, 2009)

I have a leopard gecko and a couple of Aloe vera plants, and was wondering if they are harmful to put in the viv as decoration. I would leave them in pots and rotate them around if they were not getting enough UV in the viv. I just wanted to know if they were safe for leopard geckos as they dont eat them anyway.


----------



## Melonhelmet (Nov 11, 2008)

Why would you need a real plant in there though?


----------



## trw (Mar 2, 2009)

ive just got sum aloe vera plants in the house, and dont wanna buy new fake plants if i can use what ive already got.


----------



## Pepper Pot (Jul 12, 2008)

trw said:


> ive just got sum aloe vera plants in the house, and dont wanna buy new fake plants if i can use what ive already got.


I really wouldn't risk anything, plus it is a LOT easier to maintain a bit of silk/plastic isn't it? plus they're not expensive and I find them more attractive.


----------



## reptile_man_08 (Jan 14, 2008)

Spider plants, dracaena plants, and ficus are all safe with reps, if you look on tricias chinese water dragon page there is a list of safe/not safe:2thumb:


----------



## K.J.Geckos (Sep 7, 2006)

aloe vera is fine for in a viv.its great for if you have an burns on a leo or if they are having any problems shedding at all.you just can rub a bit on their skin.its good for most animals really.i used to used it one of my rescues that had a bad burn.it speeds the healing up.its very very rare for a gecko to eat plants.the most trouble you will have is the crickets attacking it.other wise your gecko will prob use it to help them shed.


----------



## Brandi81 (May 22, 2018)

My girls got a bo Bo can I use Aloe Vera till we get to the vets?? Zoom I. You can see the white spot. Please help!


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur (Jan 18, 2009)

Brandi81 said:


> My girls got a bo Bo can I use Aloe Vera till we get to the vets?? Zoom I. You can see the white spot. Please help!


Once you've told us what a bo Bo is, we can move this to its own thread with appropriate title.


----------



## Brandi81 (May 22, 2018)

She has an ouchie beside her eye


----------



## Brandi81 (May 22, 2018)

Here's a pic.


----------



## Debbie1962 (Dec 5, 2008)

Do you mean use it as a treatment?


----------

